# Software > Ασφάλεια >  Τι λέτε για λίγο practice ???

## Mick Flemm

Λέω να κάνω το taratso-PC μου siting duck server, να δοκιμάζετε επάνω του τα Hacking skills σας και να αφήνετε το υπόλοιπο δίκτυο στην υσηχία του  :: 

Προυπόθεση είναι να μοιράζεστε με τους υπολοίπους τα κόλπα σας και άμα hackαρετε οτιδείποτε να πείτε τον τρόπο με τον οποίο το hackαρατε...

Επίσης απαγορεύεται το DoS αφού είναι βαρβαρότητα και δεν κερδίζεις τίποτα και ίσως απαγορέψω και το bruteforce (με dictionary βολεύεστε).

Συμφωνείτε (το βρίσκετε χρήσημο) ?

Αν ναι τι βαθμό δυσκολίας επιθυμείτε ?

----------


## wiresounds

Μπράβο Mick.
Προχώρα, έτσι θα μάθουμε αρκετά πράγματα στα θέματα ασφαλείας.

Για βαθμό δυσκολίας ας πουν οι ειδικοί. Εγώ δεν σκαμπάζω τίποτα από αυτό το άθλημα.

----------


## xaotikos

Άλλος ένας ασχετος εδώ. Έχω διαβάσει μερικά πράγματα κατά καιρούς βέβαια...
Καλή ιδέα πάντως,μπας και μάθουμε τίποτα χρήσιμο.

----------


## drf

διαφωνώ με το συγκεκριμένο "practice" ..

----------


## racer

Αρκετά ενδιαφέρον. Έχι ξαναγίνει αυτό στο νετ κάποτε και μάλιστα οι admins στήσανε μία φορα το box και μετά το άφισαν έρμαιο στους 'users'. Που αυτό σήμενε οτι το security level το αλλάζε ο εκάστοτε root. Κοινός όταν έπερνες access το patchares όπος ήξερες και μετά έπρεπε να βρεθέι κάποιος καλύτερος απο εσένα για να στο πάρει πίσω. Νομίζω οτι θα μπορόυσαμε να οργανόσουμε κάτι τέτοιο σε κάποιο box κάπου στο AWMN.

----------


## Alexandros

Αυτά λέγονται honey pots και υπάρχουν πάρα πολλά στο δίκτυο, είτε ερευνητικά, είτε για την προστασία εταιριών (για να παρασύρουν εκεί τους περισσότερους hackers αντί στους πραγματικούς Servers).

Χρήσιμο είναι και ενδιαφέρον, εκπαιδευτικά τουλάχιστον. Η συντήρησή του όμως θέλει πολύ χρόνο και δε νομίζω ότι είναι εύκολο να το κάνει κανείς περιστασιακά.

Αλέξανδρος

----------


## nlyk

Νομίζω ότι εναλλακτικά θα μπορούσαμε να ρωτήσουμε αν ο κόμβος kour_ymit προσφέρεται να υποστηρίξει την εκπαίδευσή μας. Έχει κανείς τα τηλέφωνα του φίλου μας  ::

----------


## Chris

Καλή ιδέα. Hacking χωρίς κίνδυνο να σε πιάσουν  ::  

Αντε καιρός να μάθουμε τίποτα...

 ::

----------


## Ripper_gr

Vasika gia na min to kanis pote reinstall vale ena OpenBSD piso apo kapio oBSD Transparent Packet Filter kai ipios exi @@ as erthi  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Mick Flemm

Τα honeypots είναι άλλη φάση, χρησημοποιούνται για παραπλάνηση βασικά (χρησημοποιούν και ειδικά προγράμματα κλπ) και όχι για testing.

Εμάς μας ενδιαφέρει η ασφάλεια σε έναν καλά προστατευμένο κόμβο μας, με τα services που τρέχει συνήθως και να βγάλουμε συμπεράσματα για τις τεχνικές που μπορούμε να χρησημοποιήσουμε...

Α Παρεπιπτόντως admin όσο λείπω είναι στον κόμβο ο paravoid ο οποίος ψάχνεται κι αυτός με ασφάλεια, οπότε δεν νομίζω να έχει πρόβλημα...

----------


## LeChuck

Καλή η ιδέα σου βρε Mick αλλα νομιζω οτι τσαμπα χρονο θα φας στηνοντας και ξαναστηνοντας το αμοιρο μηχανακι σου. Δεν εννοω οτι θα το σκισουν οι υπερ-hackers του AWMN  ::  αλλα τωρα πια εχουν βγει τοοοσα ετοιμα προγραμματα που βρισκουν vulnerabilities και σου λενε και πως να τρυπώσεις μεσα.

Για οποιον εχει την τρελα , ας στησει ενα λειτουργικο της αρεσκειας του σε VMWare/VirtualPC στο μηχανακι του και ας το σκισει !!!  ::  


(Σημ : Το Nessus/Linux και ο ISS/Win ειναι τα απολυτα εργαλεια για τετοιες δουλειες. Οχι μονο βρισκουν τις τρυπες αλλα σε πολλες περιπτωσεις σου λενε και πως να χτυπησεις. Βασικη διαφορα : Το Nesus ειναι δωρεαν ενω ενα καλο licensing στο ISS φτάνει και τα $250.000  ::  , το οποιο σου δινει κλειδιά ανάλογα το IP range που θες να σκανάρεις)

----------


## mojiro

βαλε του ενα σωρο services να "εξακηθουμε" στα ευκολα
και σιγα σιγα το αφηνεις μονο με ssh που λεει ο λογος.

γρι δεν ξερω απο hacking  ::

----------


## PrDtR

> Vasika gia na min to kanis pote reinstall vale ena OpenBSD piso apo kapio oBSD Transparent Packet Filter kai ipios exi @@ as erthi


Αν βάλει OBSD χάνεται το νόημα του practice... :: 

Αυξάνεται όμως ο βαθμός της πρόκλησης  ::  

Δλδ αμα βάλει και pf στο μπροστά και ένα IDS που να κάνει redirect σε ένα κενό winblowz pc σε περίτωση εισβολής πιστεύεις θα είχε νόημα να προσπαθήσεις...? μην τα τελικιάζουμε όλα...

Δέν είναι κακή ιδέα πάντως... 

Απο το να κάθεσαι να σκοτώνεις μύγες,"σκότωσε" το απέναντι ταρατσο
pc  :Stick Out Tongue:  

Ο νικητής παίρνει δώρο aroxol για να μην παιδεύεται  ::

----------

